# New Court



## Kreutz35

On Tuesday, Sept. 24, the Milwaukee Bucks will continue their offseason of change by unveiling a new design for the BMO Harris Bradley Center Bucks home playing court. Using the Milwaukee Art Museum as the backdrop, the unveiling of the Robert Indiana-inspired new home court design will honor the Bucks rich history while looking ahead to a promising future.

This uniquely historic event will feature appearances by Bucks Hall of Fame announcer Eddie Doucette, Bucks players Larry Sanders and John Henson, as well as other players and members of the Bucks basketball and front office staffs.


----------



## Kreutz35

For those who don't know, Robert Indiana was the designer of the awesome old MECCA floor that the Bucks played on back in the glory days.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Can't wait to see what it looks like. I hope it is something like the Raptors floor.


----------



## Kreutz35

Based on what the organization has said, I'd think it'll be a throwback to the Mecca Floor. Here's what it looked like for anyone who has not idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## Floods

Screw the court, bring back the purple.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Floods said:


> Screw the court, bring back the purple.


Agreed, I think a Purple/Blue/Green would look better than Green and Red.


----------



## Kreutz35

Apparently, this design was actually pitched to the Bucks by a different local artist. The organization turned him down saying that they didn't think the NBA would allow it. Good god.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

That's terrible.


----------



## Bubbles

I guess I can be excited for a new court, but I wish I could be excited for a high lotto pick next year.


----------



## roux

No thanks on bringing back the Purple.. Red and Green were the original colors and I want to keep them, even if they remind me of Christmas Elves when they run up and down the court.


----------



## Kreutz35

kreutz35 said:


> Apparently, this design was actually pitched to the Bucks by a different local artist. The organization turned him down saying that they didn't think the NBA would allow it. Good god.


Maybe this is Larry Sanders inspired with all of the basketball blocks


----------



## RollWithEm

I think the blocks concept looks a lot cooler on paper than it would look on an actual NBA court.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I think we will make the playoffs this year, and lose in the first round. But atleast we are going in the right direction.


----------



## RollWithEm

RebelMike09 said:


> I think we will make the playoffs this year, and lose in the first round. But atleast we are going in the right direction.


That would not be the right direction. This team needs to miss the playoffs in the worst way. The top 10 in this draft is too important to wind up with the 15th pick. Can't happen for this franchise.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

It worked for the Pacers and other teams in the past to get playoff experience for their young team. It will work for us.


----------



## 29380

*Incoming NBA commissioner Silver says Bradley Center unfit for league*


----------



## Basel

kreutz35 said:


> Apparently, this design was actually pitched to the Bucks by a different local artist. The organization turned him down saying that they didn't think the NBA would allow it. Good god.


Is this serious? How could someone actually believe that's a good idea?


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

As long as the team stays in Milwaukee I'll be happy.


----------



## Kreutz35

Basel said:


> Is this serious? How could someone actually believe that's a good idea?


It is serious. Thank Jesus, its not the one they decided on, but it does make me kinda nervous about what it'll be. The organization has said that the actual new court is art inspired and that they really had to work with the NBA for the league to allow it. They're saying it'll be the coolest court in the league. I'm nervously optimistic... for now.


----------



## ATLien

I like it. Reminds me of the Magics.


----------



## GNG

Floods said:


> Screw the court, bring back the purple.


Screw the court, get a new arena.


----------



## GNG

> kreutz35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this design was actually pitched to the Bucks by a different local artist. The organization turned him down saying that they didn't think the NBA would allow it. Good god.
Click to expand...

Or those are all bricks, and it was inspired by Jennings and Monta last year.


----------



## Knick Killer

RebelMike09 said:


> It worked for the Pacers and other teams in the past to get playoff experience for their young team. It will work for us.


You have to pray that you can draft a couple steals in the middle of the draft for that to really work. Unfortunately that just doesn't happen too often anymore in the NBA.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Knick Killer said:


> You have to pray that you can draft a couple steals in the middle of the draft for that to really work. Unfortunately that just doesn't happen too often anymore in the NBA.


I think we got one with Adetokoubo and we have drafted well with Sanders and Henson so I trust our team when it comes to drafting.


----------



## Kreutz35

Ender said:


> *Incoming NBA commissioner Silver says Bradley Center unfit for league*


In related news, the sky is blue


----------



## Kreutz35

The Buck's new court will be announced tonight! The event will be from 6-8 and will be live streamed on bucks.com for anyone interested


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

I have posted a couple of messages in this thread that were supposed to be in a different one.. sorry about that.


----------



## Kreutz35

Live stream starts now.

http://www.nba.com/bucks/live


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm really digging the new floor! I'll get a pic up as soon as I can


----------



## Kreutz35

There she is


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## Kreutz35

It's got the old school Mecca vibe without being too overboard. I'm a fan. Now let's just hope the product on the court is up to par


----------



## Bubbles

I'm looking forward to 2014-2015.


----------



## Kreutz35

Here's a mock up of how it'll look in-arena


----------



## Kreutz35

I find the lack of red very interesting (not in a bad way; I've never been a big fan of the red). I'm wondering if we're going to see new jerseys here soon, as well, to match (please God, please!).


----------



## Kreutz35

Also, notice how the darker woodgrain creates a giant "M" on each side of the court.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

kreutz35 said:


> It's got the old school Mecca vibe without being too overboard. I'm a fan. Now let's just hope the product on the court is up to par


This team is under rated and they have an excellent court now to go along with the team.


----------



## roux

I like it, definitely different but not to extreme


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm shocked at how much I like that court. Excellent job.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91

We own it when it comes to design on Jerseys, courts, and apparel.


----------



## Basel

Definitely liking the new court.


----------

